

ZEVS, the Russian 82Hz ELF transmitter - signa11
http://www.vlf.it/zevs/zevs.htm

======
eps
60km long sender antenna (or rather just its feedline) with its own
powerplant, transmission speed of a few bits per minute, Earth-wide coverage -
that's just the exact opposite of the everyday miniaturized low-powered short-
range high-tech gadgetry... incredible stuff.

~~~
ommunist
There is another one in Kamchatka, I've heard.

------
Cyph0n
Amazing stuff. I wonder how the antenna on the receiving submarines is setup.
Also the sensitivity and selectivity of the onboard receiver circuitry must be
insane!

~~~
fapjacks
AFAIK it is an enormously-long wire that is extended out of the submarine. I
am not familiar with the logistics of doing this (e.g. unspooling it using the
sub's momentum through water or motorized extension, or if the antenna is
extended vertically or horizontally). I have a Navy friend that was a squid
and this is his information. It could be totally different these days, as my
buddy was on subs in the first part of the last decade.

~~~
ju-st
> AFAIK it is an enormously-long wire that is extended out of the submarine

I can confirm this.

Source: I watched Crimson Tide recently

~~~
eps
Oddly enough, The Hunt for Red October is one of the items on the linked
article's Suggested Reading list.

